# How's this look for my first aquarium?



## Lyfeoffishing (May 10, 2013)

Okay so I just got finished fully setting up my tank (still FLC). I will add more plants after awhile as I experiment to find what I like.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Lyfeoffishing said:


> Okay so I just got finished fully setting up my tank (still FLC). I will add more plants after awhile as I experiment to find what I like.
> 
> What do you guys think?


It looks awesome...very calming. Great job.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Nice job - I love the look of sand in a tank.


----------



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

very nice! I've got that same log in my tank! lol


----------



## Lyfeoffishing (May 10, 2013)

Nate cool which one though the far left of middle one?


----------



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

far left, the tall one. I just got it a petco a few weeks ago on clearance for $20.


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

Looks great. Very clean looking. As another poster said calming looking indeed.


----------



## Lyfeoffishing (May 10, 2013)

Hahaha yeah Nate love that one although had to add that lil plant coming out myself. I got mine for $12 on clearance gusse just depends on location lol. Are you located in south florida by any chance?


----------



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

No. Wisconsin


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

I love the black sand, that tank looks amazing. That's the look I'm going for on my next tank. I like the artificial "beachy" look of our 20 gallon tank, but I really want a big, natural tank. Great work!


----------



## Lyfeoffishing (May 10, 2013)

It's a good feeling knowing that people like the look I got ☺☺ can't wait to add fish and start a smaller breeding tank in a few months!!!


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

L.West said:


> Nice job - I love the look of sand in a tank.


I thought the same thing. That sand is so Zen.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Lyfeoffishing said:


> It's a good feeling knowing that people like the look I got ☺☺ can't wait to add fish and start a smaller breeding tank in a few months!!!


A group of tightly schooling fish would look way cool in there. That tank screams "species tank". What kinda fish do you plan to get?


----------



## NativeNuYorker (Jan 13, 2013)

I think that it looks gorgeous! What fish are you thinking of getting? Also, where did you find the black sand? I'm looking for similar sand for my little 5 gallon.


----------



## Lyfeoffishing (May 10, 2013)

Goby I'm thinking:
2 dwarf gouramis 1M 1F
2 German blue rams
8-10 green tiger barbs
6 pictus catfish
6 kuhli loaches
6 peppered Cory's

Although still in question as of now although I know for a fact I will be getting the blue rams and the gouramis.


----------



## Lyfeoffishing (May 10, 2013)

NativeNuYorker said:


> I think that it looks gorgeous! What fish are you thinking of getting? Also, where did you find the black sand? I'm looking for similar sand for my little 5 gallon.


I got the black sand from petco. It is petco brand sand also. And when you get it rinse it really good. I rinsed mine 15-20 times and it was still running black but I felt like giving up and apparently it didn't stain water so it was good hahaha.


----------



## Heo (May 26, 2013)

Love it!!


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Lyfeoffishing said:


> Goby I'm thinking:
> 2 dwarf gouramis 1M 1F
> 2 German blue rams
> 8-10 green tiger barbs
> ...


Can't wait to see how it looks with everything swimming around. *pc


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

Beautiful tank, after 20 years of fish keeping I feel like a beginner. Mine is not that nice looking. I like the sand idea but how do you clean the tank? Do you siphon it like you do with gravel?


----------



## Lyfeoffishing (May 10, 2013)

Goby I will definitely post pics once I get the fish in there!!!

Snowghost45 I haven't cleaned it yet as its still in the process of cycling and was told not to clean during that time. But I wil try skimming the surface of the sand to pick up any debris that settles. Unlike gravel debris will not get underneath the sand so I think it's going to be easier to take care of. Although I was advised to stir the sand with chopstick once in a while to get rid of deadly gases that will build up.

Wow it's wonderful to know my tank looks that good the first time I set one up hahaha


----------



## Aceranch (Jun 7, 2013)

snowghost45 said:


> Beautiful tank, after 20 years of fish keeping I feel like a beginner. Mine is not that nice looking. I like the sand idea but how do you clean the tank? Do you siphon it like you do with gravel?


We have one sand, one gravel and I much prefer sand. The waste just sits on top unlike gravel where it sinks into it. I vacuum sand like gravel but I only lightly brush the surface instead of digging in. My gourami prefer sand too since they like picking up grains and spitting them out. On a side note, my wife and I stopped in a Petco down in Tulsa OK and they had that tree trunk for $12. She reluctantly passed for some reason and she's still kicking herself.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Looks great , I have black sand substrate in a few of my aquariums .


----------



## johnmark3590 (May 31, 2013)

It look's awesome...
You have done a great job...keep it up..
All the best


----------

